# New member from Leeds



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Up!

I'm James, Im 21 and from Wakefield.

Currently in the middle of buying a Mk1 225 TT at the moment and saying goodbye to my Megane coupe!

I'll pop some pictures up once I've collected it!

I'm sure I'll get to know most of you in time, I've always been keen on the owners groups


----------



## serdarmustafa1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi James, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi James, welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Matey

We meet up every month if you fancy it, have a look for the whiterose thread

Jontymo


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, should pick the car up on Thursday! Definatly up for meeting at the white rose, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi James don't be confused by the 'WhiTTe Rose' which refers to Yorkshire we actually meet as Xscape Castleford!

Be great to see you on the 28th if you can make it - have a look at my threads (WhiTTE Rose ones) to get the handles of the other guys in the area! We've got a good crew!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## kev v (Jan 14, 2012)

hi all
another new member from leeds. what time and day for meet.also need help finding space saver for my new car 2009 roadster any help required
kev v


----------

